

Physicists find a new way to push electrons around - user_235711
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/moving-electrons-on-graphene-0911

======
gus_massa
> Currents in these materials, being neutral, might not waste much of their
> energy as heat, as occurs in conventional semiconductors — potentially
> making the new materials a more efficient basis for computer chips.

This part is probably only hype, but the sideway movement looks very
interesting, at least from a theoretical point of view.

~~~
n0rm
TFA talks about a neutral zone. I assume there is a flow of equal number of
(+) and (-) particles there.

If that is utilized, heat savings might prove to be true.

------
n0rm
There is something about there being 4 electrons in the outermost shell of an
element.

What is it?

